# Resources for Humans (An HR Thread)



## HRTMKendall (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey guys!!! I know there aren’t many of us out there but I think we should have our own thread to vent and share ideas!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 14, 2018)

@HRLady b/c Duh lol


----------



## phibot (Dec 14, 2018)

Shout out to my HRTM. She's secretly the real STL. My store would collapse if she quit and everyone knows it.


----------



## Dog (Dec 14, 2018)

shout out to my ETL-HR for being a huge sweetheart


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2018)

Our HRTM is the glue that keeps our store intact.


----------



## HRLady (Dec 14, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> Hey guys!!! I know there aren’t many of us out there but I think we should have our own thread to vent and share ideas!



Here are some more TBR Friends who works/worked in HR:

@HRZone
@imared
@Herefora
@Fyi
@hrblackwidow
@khaleesi
@LN246
@RedDarts
@LUR99
@complianceisbad
@sigma7


----------



## HRLady (Dec 14, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> @HRLady b/c Duh lol



Thank you, @starmaster1000!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 14, 2018)

HRLady said:


> Here are some more TBR Friends who works/worked in HR:
> 
> @HRZone
> @imared
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Coqui (Dec 15, 2018)

I love my HRTM.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 15, 2018)

My HR ETL is stellar and the HRTMs are rad. Much gratitude for what they get handed on the daily. My HRBP deserves her own praise too, she’s done a lot to support our district with things that won’t be posted on this board.


----------



## MrBullseye (Dec 15, 2018)

The best part about being an ETL HR was that it gave me the skills and experience to get an HR job elsewhere.....


LOL, mostly kidding. I loved HR and liked Target. If I didn’t have to be LOD or hadn’t her to relocate to be an HRBP, I’d still be at Target.


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 15, 2018)

One of my peers recently relocated for an HRBP position. It's a pretty cushy role.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 15, 2018)

Our HRBP showed up for a visit this week, walked the floor on her own and ask TMs detailed questions about their work centers. Probably not a good sign.


----------



## garbage (Dec 16, 2018)

You guys already have your own thread though under the Guides section.. lol

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/human-resources.66/


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Like many of the guides, info is outdated & needs a refresh.
Especially since roles are changing.


----------



## unknown (Dec 16, 2018)

Spitfire said:


> One of my peers recently relocated for an HRBP position. It's a pretty cushy role.



Glad to hear it's a cushy role. Guess I'm working too hard.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 16, 2018)

garbage said:


> You guys already have your own thread though under the Guides section.. lol
> 
> https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/human-resources.66/


I like the name of this thread better tbh


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 16, 2018)

unknown said:


> Glad to hear it's a cushy role. Guess I'm working too hard.


Are you an HRBP? Depends on the market I suppose, but yeah she's having a great time even in the busy urban market she relocated to. She says it's way easier than her ETL assignments.


----------



## STLinMaking (Dec 16, 2018)

HR's in the house!!!!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

Welcome back, @STLinMaking!


----------



## IcePeasant (Dec 17, 2018)

Spitfire said:


> Are you an HRBP? Depends on the market I suppose, but yeah she's having a great time even in the busy urban market she relocated to. She says it's way easier than her ETL assignments.


Sounds like our new BP. Always liked the HR ETLs we’ve had.


----------



## LN246 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice to know that some out there know just how much the good HR folks do to keep their stores running, thank you for that, a lot of what we do just isn’t as visible as other work centers.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 17, 2018)

LN246 said:


> Nice to know that some out there know just how much the good HR folks do to keep their stores running, thank you for that, a lot of what we do just isn’t as visible as other work centers.


So true! TM’s don’t truly understand how much we do.


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 17, 2018)

I feel bad, as the HRTM at my old store was let go last week. I feel bad for the team members there, as I don't the HRTL knows how too many HR functions including payroll. Hear the HRTM position was being reduced to 20 hours a week anyway.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Dec 18, 2018)

phibot said:


> Shout out to my HRTM. She's secretly the real STL. My store would collapse if she quit and everyone knows it.


What exactly does she do that’s so impactful?


----------



## unknown (Dec 18, 2018)

Spitfire said:


> Are you an HRBP? Depends on the market I suppose, but yeah she's having a great time even in the busy urban market she relocated to. She says it's way easier than her ETL assignments.





Spitfire said:


> Are you an HRBP? Depends on the market I suppose, but yeah she's having a great time even in the busy urban market she relocated to. She says it's way easier than her ETL assignments.



Merriam-Webster: cushy: entailing little hardship or difficulty a cushy job with a high salary.

But I give you credit for trying to backtrack there.


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 18, 2018)

unknown said:


> Merriam-Webster: cushy: entailing little hardship or difficulty a cushy job with a high salary.
> 
> But I give you credit for trying to backtrack there.


I'm super confused. I'm saying HRBP is a relatively easy, well-paid job. I'm saying that my friend thinks it's even easier and less stressful than her ETL assignments, despite her being in a really busy and therefore a purportedly stressful market. I don't think I've contradicted myself or backtracked.


----------



## NKG (Dec 18, 2018)

I've been thinking of going back to school to get my degree and of course using tuition assistance. I thought business administration would be the best for me. Then try to move into HR but with the HR ETL position going away; I'd figured I could work towards ETL GE or HR for another company if things don't work out the way I'd hoped.


----------



## phibot (Dec 18, 2018)

Bullseyerc said:


> What exactly does she do that’s so impactful?


The question is more what doesn't she do?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 18, 2018)

NKG said:


> I've been thinking of going back to school to get my degree and of course using tuition assistance. I thought business administration would be the best for me. Then try to move into HR but with the HR ETL position going away; I'd figured I could work towards ETL GE or HR for another company if things don't work out the way I'd hoped.


Wait, since when is the ETL-HR position going away?


----------



## NKG (Dec 18, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> Wait, since when is the ETL-HR position going away?



Stores with in high volume still have them otherwise the position is given to a srtl


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 18, 2018)

NKG said:


> Stores with in high volume still have them otherwise the position is given to a srtl


Oh okay because I like my ETL HR! Lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 18, 2018)

Hmmm....maybe that's why my HR ETL is suddenly doing a lot of stuff on the salesfloor?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 18, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Hmmm....maybe that's why my HR ETL is suddenly doing a lot of stuff on the salesfloor?


Well that might be because you’re no longer hiring and we’re a week away from Christmas. After Thanksgiving things die down a little in HR.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Dec 19, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> Well that might be because you’re no longer hiring and we’re a week away from Christmas. After Thanksgiving things die down a little in HR.


For some reason my store is still hiring this week. I don’t understand why hire seasonal if there gonna be let go in less than 2 months.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 19, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Our HRBP showed up for a visit this week, walked the floor on her own and ask TMs detailed questions about their work centers. Probably not a good sign.


Pretty standard


----------



## BadHRLady (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh hey guys, sorry I'm late to the party


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 21, 2018)

Me when there’s 40 missing punches and it’s only Tuesday


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 21, 2018)

Shoutout to everyone who actually does their missing punches on Workbench instead of the paper form.  Our clerical _hates_ the form but everyone at my store insists on doing them for some reason.


----------



## sigma7 (Dec 22, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Shoutout to everyone who actually does their missing punches on Workbench instead of the paper form.  Our clerical _hates_ the form but everyone at my store insists on doing them for some reason.


Don’t let them use forms. All missing punches should be submitted through my time. Only exceptions would be for bereavement. (Unless something changed since I left...but TMs should know how to log into eHR and submit a missing punch. That’s just standard work).


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 22, 2018)

sigma7 said:


> Don’t let them use forms. All missing punches should be submitted through my time. Only exceptions would be for bereavement. (Unless something changed since I left...but TMs should know how to log into eHR and submit a missing punch. That’s just standard work).


This. 
Our HRTM told them if they wanted to get paid for their hours worked they'd better fix it & the paper forms were for newbies ONLY.
You DON'T piss off the person who handles your pay.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 22, 2018)

I just don’t see why it’s so hard to remember to punch? Like don’t you wanna get paid PROPERLY?


----------



## HRLady (Dec 22, 2018)

sigma7 said:


> Don’t let them use forms. All missing punches should be submitted through my time. Only exceptions would be for bereavement. (Unless something changed since I left...but TMs should know how to log into eHR and submit a missing punch. That’s just standard work).



Another exception is sick time (for states that have it).



HRTMKendall said:


> I just don’t see why it’s so hard to remember to punch? Like don’t you wanna get paid PROPERLY?



Most of the missing punches happen because people purposely skip the time clock. It could be reasons like people covering up being late to work, being late to lunch (meal compliance), doing time fraud, etc. It could also be the time clock not letting people punch in (due to shift being changed or added last minute) but the time clock was not overridden so they just don't punch in.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Dec 22, 2018)

Bullseyerc said:


> What exactly does she do that’s so impactful?


I smell jealousy


----------



## imared (Dec 22, 2018)

Late checking in but I’m here! This season has been shall we say “challenging” at my store. I am very ready for December to be over in more ways than one.


----------



## imared (Dec 22, 2018)

HRLady said:


> Another exception is sick time (for states that have it).
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the missing punches happen because people purposely skip the time clock. It could be reasons like people covering up being late to work, being late to lunch (meal compliance), doing time fraud, etc. It could also be the time clock not letting people punch in (due to shift being changed or added last minute) but the time clock was not overridden so they just don't punch in.



ITA. I really don’t like having to correct 25ish punch corrections manually every Monday. My STL won’t let them ride because they like to keep a sharp eye on payroll. My thought is  the tm’s be short in their paychecks once and they’ll remember to fix punches after that.


----------



## HRLady (Dec 23, 2018)

imared said:


> ITA. I really don’t like having to correct 25ish punch corrections manually every Monday. My STL won’t let them ride because they like to keep a sharp eye on payroll. My thought is  the tm’s be short in their paychecks once and they’ll remember to fix punches after that.



Unfortunately, this lesson was not learned at my store. If they were short in their paychecks because they didn't fix punches, then they just demanded a voucher and my ETL-HR made my co-worker and I do historical edits, hassle HROC for vouchers, cash out the vouchers, prepare paperwork, and pay the TMs. My ETL-HR did not care that this was reinforcing bad behavior because they were not the one who had work their butt off to get vouchers. In the end, it is the HRTMs who suffer from others' mistakes and poor decision making... (T_T)

Speaking of poor decision making, the worst is when the STL incorrectly believes that not fixing any missed punches at all on payroll day will help payroll. Not correcting certain punches will actually use more payroll so STLs need to stop believing this fallacy. Plus, the hell that an HRTM has to go through afterward to quickly get cash vouchers for a whole bunch of TMs in time by payday Friday is just awful.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 23, 2018)

phibot said:


> Shout out to my HRTM. She's secretly the real STL. My store would collapse if she quit and everyone knows it.


HR, AP, and PMTs are the real heroes of the stores, if we're truth telling. My store wouldn't be standing without them.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 23, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Our HRBP showed up for a visit this week, walked the floor on her own and ask TMs detailed questions about their work centers. Probably not a good sign.


I accidentally gave my HRBP great guest service once because I didn't know who she was, lol. Thank God for small miracles I guess, right?


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 23, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> Wait, since when is the ETL-HR position going away?


Ours is already gone. It's a SrTL position now. Who knows what it will be when SrTL goes away?


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 23, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> I just don’t see why it’s so hard to remember to punch? Like don’t you wanna get paid PROPERLY?


But if you get asked to come in early and no one keys you into the schedule and there's no LOD to clock you in...well, I'm not sitting around waiting for them to get their asses in gear when I can be working.

But then, my HRTL wouldn't let _me _correct that one 😂


----------



## Fyi (Dec 25, 2018)

NKG said:


> Stores with in high volume still have them otherwise the position is given to a srtl



I was under the impression that they tried replacing the etl-hr with a srtl and it wasn’t working because the position demands a person who is pretty much on call for any serious HR issues.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 25, 2018)

Fyi said:


> I was under the impression that they tried replacing the etl-hr with a srtl and it wasn’t working because the position demands a person who is pretty much on call for any serious HR issues.



Correct, some lower volume stores in my district have a SRTL-HR but ironically both STL's at those stores promoted from ETL HR and are able to support.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 27, 2018)

Fyi said:


> I was under the impression that they tried replacing the etl-hr with a srtl and it wasn’t working because the position demands a person who is pretty much on call for any serious HR issues.


Mine is low-ish volume and we have 2 HRTMs now instead of 1. So having a SrTL does seem to be working for us.


----------



## boobooduck (Dec 27, 2018)

Whether your store can work with a SrTL HR or needs an ETL-HR deals a lot with how (in)dependent your team members are, the culture of your store and the management skills of your ETLs and STL. I don't think it has much to do with volume size or sales. That being stated, sometimes having a SrTL HR is more beneficial than having an ETL-HR as the SrTL HR typically understands employee issues better than ETLs (e.g. time management, how store leaders are viewed by TMs). Again, it is ASANTS...


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 30, 2018)

HRTM’s,   

Do you guys follow a task list everyday like I do? Just curious to see how your day goes compared to mine!


----------



## HRZone (Dec 31, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> HRTM’s,
> 
> Do you guys follow a task list everyday like I do? Just curious to see how your day goes compared to mine!



Back when I was one I did. It's helpful because so much of being an hrtm varies from day to day. You can end up preparing for an event, doing the calendar then realize oh shoot i forgot to print the paycheck sign out sheet when it's time to clock out.

Plus I had to send in the coupons via ups campus ship and I often forgot that because at certain stores hr doesn't do it


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jan 1, 2019)

HRZone said:


> Back when I was one I did. It's helpful because so much of being an hrtm varies from day to day. You can end up preparing for an event, doing the calendar then realize oh shoot i forgot to print the paycheck sign out sheet when it's time to clock out.
> 
> Plus I had to send in the coupons via ups campus ship and I often forgot that because at certain stores hr doesn't do it


Glad to hear I’m not the only one! Idk what I would do without my task list! So necessary for HR especially since we do so much! I can only imagine how much ETL-HR’s do!


----------



## HRLady (Jan 1, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> HRTM’s,
> 
> Do you guys follow a task list everyday like I do? Just curious to see how your day goes compared to mine!



Yes, lists were super helpful. So many things happen during the shift that it is easy to forget stuff. I had a list of the routines and to-do's so that I could stay organized and keep track of my workload.


----------



## HRLady (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year, HR Friends! 🎉


----------



## BadHRLady (Jan 3, 2019)

We have a checklist but at the point it's all routine for me. The thing I would be lost without is my planner! Everything from key dates to birthdays to potential fun days are in there. I get an idea or run in to an issue, I jot it down so I can come back to it if needed or I've got it ready if I have to call HROC.


----------



## hrblackwidow (Jan 11, 2019)

Omg! And HR thread!!!


----------



## imared (Jan 11, 2019)

Would any of my HR friends mind sharing with me how many HR hours they get per week? Feel free to pm me if you don’t feel comfortable posting openly.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 11, 2019)

imared said:


> Would any of my HR friends mind sharing with me how many HR hours they get per week? Feel free to pm me if you don’t feel comfortable posting openly.


My store's HR is 32 hrs a week and then does GSA 1 day a week.   We used to have 2 Full Time HR, and now just the one.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2019)

We have one person.  Must be around 32 as well.  Usually works 4 days HR and 1 day sbux.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jan 12, 2019)

imared said:


> Would any of my HR friends mind sharing with me how many HR hours they get per week? Feel free to pm me if you don’t feel comfortable posting openly.


I usually get 40 hours


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 12, 2019)

When I was a HRTM I would get 40 hours and help support the store when I didn't have anything to do. I enjoyed floating from department to department and then back into my office lol.


----------



## Panda13 (Jan 12, 2019)

I get 40 in HRTM although have taken vacation days when payroll is cut. Makes good time to do stuff like job apps!!! We used to have 3 HRTM but now just one. Like LUR99 I will help out elsewhere if I am done with HR for the day although that can be rare.


----------



## BadHRLady (Jan 15, 2019)

Right now Im sitting at 32 by choice. I have a second job so in total I work about 70 hours and I go to school online. 40 hrs a week at the bullseye (plus some OT here and there) was killing me!!! There is one other HRTM at my store but she's only a fill-in for me, other than that she works out on the floor.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2019)

BadHRLady said:


> Right now Im sitting at 32 by choice. I have a second job so in total I work about 70 hours and I go to school online. 40 hrs a week at the bullseye (plus some OT here and there) was killing me!!! There is one other HRTM at my store but she's only a fill-in for me, other than that she works out on the floor.


Did you ask if the other hr wanted some hours?


----------



## BadHRLady (Jan 16, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you ask if the other hr wanted some hours?



They've been at nearly 40 hours in the other workcenter so they're not able to pick up anything  I'd love another HRTM


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey guys! 


Just wondering if you guys know why some of the trainings aren’t in Spanish? I have TM’s that speak only spanish but the training is only in English. To be specific it’s the Heat exposure training (ST0076).


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 22, 2019)

🙋🏾‍♀️
I have a question.  What makes it take so long for someone to be added back to the system as active after a LOA.  I've been back since last Sunday, I called Reed three weeks in advance even.  I can't clock in.  I can't change my availability.  I can't do electronic punch corrections.  I've been filling out paper ones.  I have to get someone to log in and tell me my schedule each week.  It's starting to become annoying.

I can clean out the register if I wanted to though.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> 🙋🏾‍♀️
> I have a question.  What makes it take so long for someone to be added back to the system as active after a LOA.  I've been back since last Sunday, I called Reed three weeks in advance even.  I can't clock in.  I can't change my availability.  I can't do electronic punch corrections.  I've been filling out paper ones.  I have to get someone to log in and tell me my schedule each week.  It's starting to become annoying.
> 
> I can clean out the register if I wanted to though.


Ask your hr for help.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 23, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask your hr for help.


That’s who has been helping.  She’s already called a few times.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jan 23, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> 🙋🏾‍♀️
> I have a question.  What makes it take so long for someone to be added back to the system as active after a LOA.  I've been back since last Sunday, I called Reed three weeks in advance even.  I can't clock in.  I can't change my availability.  I can't do electronic punch corrections.  I've been filling out paper ones.  I have to get someone to log in and tell me my schedule each week.  It's starting to become annoying.
> 
> I can clean out the register if I wanted to though.


MyTime and LeavePro are the definition of out of sync. It’s so annoying. I try to return TM’s from LOA days before they’re scheduled to return just to be safe.


----------



## hrblackwidow (Jan 28, 2019)

It depends on the week for me.
I have two HRTMs at my store and we each get about 34-35 hours a week. But 5-10 hours of the is cashiering


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 29, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> 🙋🏾‍♀️
> I have a question.  What makes it take so long for someone to be added back to the system as active after a LOA.  I've been back since last Sunday, I called Reed three weeks in advance even.  I can't clock in.  I can't change my availability.  I can't do electronic punch corrections.  I've been filling out paper ones.  I have to get someone to log in and tell me my schedule each week.  It's starting to become annoying.
> 
> I can clean out the register if I wanted to though.



Did you log in to leavepro and submit that you are back?


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 29, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Did you log in to leavepro and submit that you are back?


It’s working now after they made a phone call.
Also, I didn’t do anything with leavepro.  Don’t even know what that is or how to access it.  I’m guessing someone else did that for me.


----------



## hrblackwidow (Jan 30, 2019)

Question for all of you,
Does the ETL SF at your store change the schedule AFTER the ETLHR has finished it? Like Pre-Post. Because my ETLSF has a habit of doing that. Like she will change my schedule along with the other HRTM. Also, should she be using inventory hours to give team members 40 hours?


----------



## hrblackwidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello all!
I have a question, so I have Team Members freaking out about hours. I have Team members who have been at my target since it opened in 1999, and they are scared they are getting pushed out. I know it is a lack of hours, but for some of my team members (including me) this is our main source of income. So, I told my ETLHR, but my ETLSF has my ETLHR by the balls and won’t let him out of her sight. I have my ETLHR sitting down with that team member. I’m just not 100% sure how to approach the rest of the team members who are having this problem. If I could have any feed back that would be great!!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Let them handle it.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 1, 2019)

hrblackwidow said:


> Also, should she be using inventory hours to give team members 40 hours?



I would use whatever was available and if there’s none I’d overspend 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## zdog89 (Feb 15, 2019)

Has anyone heard about HRTMs being phased out in the ops model? I heard that each dept lead is now responsible for their schedule/screening applicants and the ETL HR will be responsible for payroll, training, checking Schedules and team engagement.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 15, 2019)

HR TMs aren’t being phased out. In my neighboring district that’s piloting the op model, they still have HRTMs.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 15, 2019)

zdog89 said:


> Has anyone heard about HRTMs being phased out in the ops model? I heard that each dept lead is now responsible for their schedule/screening applicants and the ETL HR will be responsible for payroll, training, checking Schedules and team engagement.


Yep, they are at my store.  They’ve already moved onto different departments.  They do a little bit of hr here and there but not as much as they use to.  Scheduling is done by teams leads and some etls help. Just started like a month ago.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 15, 2019)

At my old store our 1 hr tm was told she would only be scheduled 20 hrs as hrtm. This happened last week


----------



## HRTMKendall (Feb 15, 2019)

Lol that would be a horrible idea for my store. Phasing out the HRTM position would expose Target’s ignorance of all the work we do for them. Some stores would crumble without HRTMs. That’s just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 15, 2019)

Ive heard differently. That other than high volume stores, etl hr would phase out and be replaced by hrtl. I know it’s already this way in ultra low volume stores.


----------



## ladypony (Feb 28, 2019)

zdog89 said:


> Has anyone heard about HRTMs being phased out in the ops model? I heard that each dept lead is now responsible for their schedule/screening applicants and the ETL HR will be responsible for payroll, training, checking Schedules and team engagement.


Oh god. I would die without my HRTM. I haven’t heard anything like this so hopefully it isn’t happening everywhere! Maybe just at ULV/low risk stores that can probably also make do with a SRTL-HR?


----------



## RedDarts (Mar 1, 2019)

imared said:


> Would any of my HR friends mind sharing with me how many HR hours they get per week? Feel free to pm me if you don’t feel comfortable posting openly.


At my store it’s 21 hours


----------



## paokinawa (Mar 4, 2019)

So my store has been calling people and leaving a voicemail that "hey we don't need you for your shift tomorrow so you don't need to come in". They then look at kronos and the shift is gone. It's been my understanding that they can't do that right? If you have been scheduled they can't take that back, especially the day before. So if you want to still work you still can?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

paokinawa said:


> So my store has been calling people and leaving a voicemail that "hey we don't need you for your shift tomorrow so you don't need to come in". They then look at kronos and the shift is gone. It's been my understanding that they can't do that right? If you have been scheduled they can't take that back, especially the day before. So if you want to still work you still can?



as long as they notify you 24 hours ahead of time, they can unschedule you.


----------



## paokinawa (Mar 6, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> as long as they notify you 24 hours ahead of time, they can unschedule you.


Are you HR? If so ok then. If not hopefully an HR person will respond


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 6, 2019)

paokinawa said:


> Are you HR? If so ok then. If not hopefully an HR person will respond



it’s literally in the handbook but ok


----------



## Bama Marley (Mar 8, 2019)

paokinawa said:


> So my store has been calling people and leaving a voicemail that "hey we don't need you for your shift tomorrow so you don't need to come in". They then look at kronos and the shift is gone. It's been my understanding that they can't do that right? If you have been scheduled they can't take that back, especially the day before. So if you want to still work you still can?


They can only unschedule you if you consent


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2019)

Maybe there are some location specific laws about this, but JJ is correct.  It is in the handbook.


----------



## Fyi (Mar 17, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> Our HRTM told them if they wanted to get paid for their hours worked they'd better fix it & the paper forms were for newbies ONLY.
> You DON'T piss off the person who handles your pay.



I’d let certain people use paper because if they tried to use the computer I’d end up having to show them EVERY single time how to do it anyway


----------



## BullseyeForNow (Mar 22, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Yep, they are at my store.  They’ve already moved onto different departments.  They do a little bit of hr here and there but not as much as they use to.  Scheduling is done by teams leads and some etls help. Just started like a month ago.




Can anyone else confirm or deny this?  I've felt this was where our ultra low volume store was going for a while, then our stl implied this without coming out & saying it.   Just need to know what to expect as an hrtm.   We lost our etlhr two years ago in exchange for a srtl hr.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 22, 2019)

The org chart still shows hrtm for 32-70 range. What volume are you?


----------



## Spotted (Mar 22, 2019)

Someone on Reddit has posted the new scheduling guidelines for positions. It says refer to current guidelines for Visual Merchandiser.

Could someone please share the current official scheduling guidelines for Visual Merchandisers?


----------



## BullseyeForNow (Mar 22, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> The org chart still shows hrtm for 32-70 range. What volume are you?


We are ultra low volume.  I used to average 35 hrs a wk in hrtm role, and the srtl kept around 24 in Hr srtl position.  

But the stl said we were going to go to 24 hours in hr  and implied it was for both positions combined, but wouldn't clarify.  If so that basically eliminates the hrtm; as the srtl should have hours before the tm would,  I should think.  

I wasnt sure if this was a corporate move based on the changes or just the stl decision


----------



## ntauctions (Mar 22, 2019)

bullseyed said:


> Someone on Reddit has posted the new scheduling guidelines for positions. It says refer to current guidelines for Visual Merchandiser.
> 
> Could someone please share the current official scheduling guidelines for Visual Merchandisers?



Do you have the URL?


----------



## NKG (May 10, 2019)

I noticed my peer, hrtl; checks in on me once a day. This didn't happen previously in the last year, is this normal?


----------



## Yetive (May 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Far from newbie (May 11, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Yep, they are at my store.  They’ve already moved onto different departments.  They do a little bit of hr here and there but not as much as they use to.  Scheduling is done by teams leads and some etls help. Just started like a month ago.


Say it isn’t so !  I don’t want to do the schedule, too much pressure!  Right now the SD does the schedule for the entire store, i’m Thankful for it cause we can tell tm’s “see her about your schedule, I have no control” , passing the buck is easy.


----------



## Fyi (May 11, 2019)

RedDarts said:


> At my store it’s 21 hours



52- 62 hours, which has been consistent for over a year, we usually overpost hr to about 70 though


----------



## busyzoningtoys (May 12, 2019)

Hey HR squad, can someone tell us if the updated pay charts are accessible yet?


----------



## Old Timer (May 13, 2019)

Anybody still create the calendar for the breakroom and if so where do you get ideas? Any photos would be appreciated!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 3, 2019)

Old Timer said:


> Anybody still create the calendar for the breakroom and if so where do you get ideas? Any photos would be appreciated!


Anything with food should be good!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey team! 

How was payroll for you guys today? Mine wasn’t too bad since I had access to missing punches and absences


----------



## JAShands (Jun 4, 2019)

Old Timer said:


> Anybody still create the calendar for the breakroom and if so where do you get ideas? Any photos would be appreciated!


There should be a quarterly recognition guide on Workbench that usually has a few good ideas. At the very least I’ll jot down the National ____ Day off of it to help fill in the calendar. I’ll also add any new launches coming up or brand expansions. I put down any volunteer events we have coming up. All birthdays and workiversaries are also added. After that it’s all about the food. Partner with your Leader to see what they want you to do - every one of them wants it different. Tied to a metric, tied to a relevant day (salad bar on national fresh veggies day, donuts on national donut day, you get the idea), some bless their souls could care less as long as nobody is bitching. After that ask your Team what they want. Ask them often, ask different TMs, ask when it’s hot and cold. Make a list of their answers to refer to throughout the year. Once you have decided on the food add it to the calendar! Then fill it in with stickers or if you’re artsy get funky and color it!

I also print up all of the FFF Events in big, bold font and put it in everyone’s mailbox, that way I have a hard copy I can refer to. Mine go back just over 4 years. 


HRTMKendall said:


> Hey team!
> 
> How was payroll for you guys today? Mine wasn’t too bad since I had access to missing punches and absences


And we’re good with payroll right now thank god. We scared our Team into a gentle state of paranoia about making sure they had all of their punches in 😁Plus it helps when it gets inhumanly muggy and nobody will come in to cover a call in!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone in HR have any details on the Workday update coming in July?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 8, 2019)

It's coming in June.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 8, 2019)

I’m in the middle of a long overdue 3 day weekend so I won’t know much before Monday. But when I left on Thursday A LOT of the training stuff had migrated over to Workday. I can’t wait until it’s all done. It’ll be great for everyone to truly own their training and I won’t have to feel bad for lying about them getting it done on time. I’m willing to sacrifice a perfect metric for a couple of months so the Leaders learn that TMs can use the computers too.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jun 8, 2019)

ntauctions said:


> Do you have the URL?





			https://reddit.app.link/xWyITvIWmX


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jun 9, 2019)

JAShands said:


> I’m in the middle of a long overdue 3 day weekend so I won’t know much before Monday. But when I left on Thursday A LOT of the training stuff had migrated over to Workday. I can’t wait until it’s all done. It’ll be great for everyone to truly own their training and I won’t have to feel bad for lying about them getting it done on time. I’m willing to sacrifice a perfect metric for a couple of months so the Leaders learn that TMs can use the computers too.



I had no idea training was being moved to Workday!  The site used to track it sucks!!  Hell, the whole training system sucks from the training site to the risk console!!  Fingers crossed that this is actually an improvement!!

Do you know if it will be tracked in Workday too?  Where do I find out more of this change, please?  Thank you!!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2019)

Changes are extensive to hiring, onboarding, and traini g.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 9, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Changes are extensive to hiring, onboarding, and traini g.


I’ll be interested to see how they move JAS into Workday. That was always the one site they had that I never had any issues with. But I am super excited to not have to screen a ton of people and set up a bunch of interviews so we would have enough people to write a schedule and fill shifts. Going forward the TLs will let us know their hiring needs and then we prep interviews for them. HR is truly moving to a support role for the store instead of specialty.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 9, 2019)

JAShands said:


> I’ll be interested to see how they move JAS into Workday. That was always the one site they had that I never had any issues with. But I am super excited to not have to screen a ton of people and set up a bunch of interviews so we would have enough people to write a schedule and fill shifts. Going forward the TLs will let us know their hiring needs and then we prep interviews for them. HR is truly moving to a support role for the store instead of specialty.


Do we (TLs in other departments) get to look at the applications? My HR keeps giving me interviews with people who want 40 hours per week with limited availability, knowing that the TMs at our store are averaging like 8 hours per week right now.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 9, 2019)

I always print off the apps and let the Leaders review them first for an initial impression. If experience and availability don’t work with what we’re looking for we pass on them. Partner with your HR when you need someone and ask for the apps before they schedule an interview. With a lot of our usual tasks being eliminated it might be appreciated to have something else to fill their time! Or maybe I just have an etl that’s a bitch and I kinda feel like she both wants me to do her job and my job to be eliminated altogether. She has such a special way of making it feel like she absolutely wants both at the same exact time. It’s fun 🙂


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 9, 2019)

Any HR people know what the TM benefits are for optical offhand? I can't remember what the poster in TSC says. I can look in store tomorrow, but I'm trying to make plans tonight if anyone knows.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 10, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Any HR people know what the TM benefits are for optical offhand? I can't remember what the poster in TSC says. I can look in store tomorrow, but I'm trying to make plans tonight if anyone knows.


Yes, our Team member and red card discounts work there, in addition to your insurance.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 10, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Any HR people know what the TM benefits are for optical offhand? I can't remember what the poster in TSC says. I can look in store tomorrow, but I'm trying to make plans tonight if anyone knows.


Copay for the exam is $10.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 10, 2019)

Any HR experts out there see Workday Phase 2 yet? I’m reading through it and I just can’t..


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jun 10, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Any HR experts out there see Workday Phase 2 yet? I’m reading through it and I just can’t..



I won't be in for a few days.  What are you seeing?  What are you thinking??  Is it live or are you reading about it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 11, 2019)

It suppose to be live this week.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 11, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> I won't be in for a few days.  What are you seeing?  What are you thinking??  Is it live or are you reading about it?


My ETL forwarded me the email she got about it and it has a couple of print-outs attached. I printed them out at work and might’ve made a copy for home too 😉

I’ve read through the Recruiting % Onboarding one as well as the new Learning one. A lot of language is changing and every step of the process is changing. 

It gave all of the go live dates as well. Let me know if you want me to PM them to you. 😊


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jun 11, 2019)

JAShands said:


> My ETL forwarded me the email she got about it and it has a couple of print-outs attached. I printed them out at work and might’ve made a copy for home too 😉
> 
> I’ve read through the Recruiting % Onboarding one as well as the new Learning one. A lot of language is changing and every step of the process is changing.
> 
> It gave all of the go live dates as well. Let me know if you want me to PM them to you. 😊



Oh, wow, ok.  It's about time they consolidated some of these things.  Going to like 5 places to do things is dumb.  From what I saw the other day the Training will be a welcome change.  Risk Console/Ventive is such a waste of time.  Now if they can get everything to work on one OS they'd really move into the 21st century! 😉  

Thank you for the offer to send the file!  If it's not too much trouble I'd love it, but if it's kind if a pain I can wait.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2019)

If you have common documents, save or print them please, now.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 13, 2019)

So is hrtm being phased out?  Now Etls set up and do their own interviews and hiring. Sd now has the schedule.  Training now automatically Submits so hr doesn’t need to key training in either. 

What exactly is hrtm supposed to do now?


----------



## JAShands (Jun 13, 2019)

I highly doubt my ETL is going to manage the calendar for interviews lol. I’m sure that’ll be about as much as I get involved in the hiring process now, outside of mass hiring events anyways. 

For at least a little while our jobs will be secure as we have to train everyone to use Workbench and Workday habitually. Plus we’ll still be able to pull training due reports.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 13, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> So is hrtm being phased out?  Now Etls set up and do their own interviews and hiring. Sd now has the schedule.  Training now automatically Submits so hr doesn’t need to key training in either.
> 
> What exactly is hrtm supposed to do now?


ASANTS. My SD does not do the schedule and our ETL's do not set up their own interviews.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 14, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> ASANTS. My SD does not do the schedule and our ETL's do not set up their own interviews.


It’s new. The change is coming with workday updated recently.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 15, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It’s new. The change is coming with workday updated recently.


I still don't see my SD doing the schedules.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 15, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I still don't see my SD doing the schedules.


I feel like mine has more pressing issues to worry about.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 15, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I still don't see my SD doing the schedules.


They don’t want hr doing the schedule because they found it to cause hr to not have the open door policy. You can’t go to hr to complain about your job and schedule if hr is writing the schedule. It put hr in a predicament making it hard to do their job. So it’s now SDs responsibility.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 15, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They don’t want hr doing the schedule because they found it to cause hr to not have the open door policy. You can’t go to hr to complain about your job and schedule if hr is writing the schedule. It put hr in a predicament making it hard to do their job. So it’s now SDs responsibility.


HR doesn't do our schedules.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 16, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> HR doesn't do our schedules.


How far into modernization are you?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 16, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> How far into modernization are you?


Not sure how far, but we are doing it.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 16, 2019)

JAShands said:


> My ETL forwarded me the email she got about it and it has a couple of print-outs attached. I printed them out at work and might’ve made a copy for home too 😉
> 
> I’ve read through the Recruiting % Onboarding one as well as the new Learning one. A lot of language is changing and every step of the process is changing.
> 
> It gave all of the go live dates as well. Let me know if you want me to PM them to you. 😊


Please PM me as well!


----------



## Hello Despair (Jun 23, 2019)

Can i get a copy too please if possible?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2019)

Backup everything now.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 23, 2019)

Any other HR Experts not able to order off of Go Cart?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 23, 2019)

taytay said:


> Only PMLs, APLs and ETLs are able to order on GoCart


Is that a set rule now or is it temporary?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2019)

And no SDs can, lol.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 23, 2019)

taytay said:


> Only PMLs, APLs and ETLs are able to order on GoCart


And small format TLs 😏 except all the TLs in my building were coded wrong and no one can access it except PML for now 😂


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 23, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> Is that a set rule now or is it temporary?


It’s a forever thing. Too many people ordering too many things. Too many duplicate orders, lack of communication and just over all waste especially with fixtures and supplies. It was all in the previous 3 or 4 company wide communications.


----------



## NKG (Jun 23, 2019)

Listening to our HRTM call applicants is hilarious.  She's unprofessional and confuses applicants. Then they come for an interview and they don't want to interview for my work center only the open ones or the ones that offer 40 hours.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 23, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> It’s a forever thing. Too many people ordering too many things. Too many duplicate orders, lack of communication and just over all waste especially with fixtures and supplies. It was all in the previous 3 or 4 company wide communications.


I think that's hilarious, considering most of the fixtures that get pitched are the ones they send us for resets that we didn't need.  2 roller shelves get added in PHAR?  Sure, send 4 casepacks!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 23, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> I think that's hilarious, considering most of the fixtures that get pitched are the ones they send us for resets that we didn't need.  2 roller shelves get added in PHAR?  Sure, send 4 casepacks!


Yeah that’s definitely a big culprit but also signing TMs ordering stuff and then Plano TL orders it then the ETL notices it and orders.... because why would anyone ever communicate. Also I’ve tossed a decent amount of fixtures just due to poor description and lack of photos


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 24, 2019)

NKG said:


> Listening to our HRTM call applicants is hilarious.  She's unprofessional and confuses applicants. Then they come for an interview and they don't want to interview for my work center only the open ones or the ones that offer 40 hours.


Soon you won’t hear it anymore.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> Soon you won’t hear it anymore.


What's up, @HRTMKendall ?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 24, 2019)

Interviews based on computer questionnaire.  More turndowns coming.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 24, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> What's up, @HRTMKendall ?


There won’t be any phone screens with workday update


----------



## NKG (Jun 24, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> Soon you won’t hear it anymore.



Is that a promise? Don't get my Hope's up


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 24, 2019)

NKG said:


> Is that a promise? Don't get my Hope's up


With the new Workday update phone screens aren’t a thing. An assessment will be completed to determine if you get an interview or not


----------



## NKG (Jun 24, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> With the new Workday update phone screens aren’t a thing. An assessment will be completed to determine if you get an interview or not



So how does that eliminate the HRTM?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jun 24, 2019)

NKG said:


> So how does that eliminate the HRTM?


No. We still have a lot to do with the hiring process.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 25, 2019)

Basically with the new process applicants will get rated and ranked. When a Leader says they need someone HR will look at the ratings and rankings to determine who to clear to process to an interview. HR makes sure that the calendar has the correct interview openings and posts it. The applicant will receive an email telling them to set up their own interview online in Workday. HR will let the correct Leader know they have an interview scheduled since they never look on Workday I swear. If the TL likes the applicant they’ll clear them to process to a second interview. If the ETL likes them they’ll do the heavy lifting of extending, confirming an orientation, and keying in the applicants availability into Workday.

HR will no longer call applicants and screen them using the COAI nor will we be setting up interviews. HR will never actually talk to an applicant unles there is a problem with Workday or they need an unusual time slot for an interview. Depending on your store and who runs orientation HR might not meet a new TM for several weeks after they are hired this way.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't get the purpose of multiple interviews for a TM position, they're just gonna quit after a week anyhow


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 25, 2019)

Things are going to get really brutal for HR when $15 an hour hits. That will be the carrot that gets the interviewees in the door, so naturally they'll want to know if they'll be getting the great four-oh or close to that, because cashflow. HR can be honest with them and say "We can't guarantee full time hours and many weeks you should expect 20 or even 12, also here's a list of the 1,978,483 tasks we'll expect from you" and the interviewee will flee before they're done talking. Or HR can lie and say "Oh yeah sure we can totally give you hours every week" and the new hire will bug out once they've had enough time to realize they were duped. So that's fun.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 25, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Things are going to get really brutal for HR when $15 an hour hits. That will be the carrot that gets the interviewees in the door, so naturally they'll want to know if they'll be getting the great four-oh or close to that, because cashflow. HR can be honest with them and say "We can't guarantee full time hours and many weeks you should expect 20 or even 12, also here's a list of the 1,978,483 tasks we'll expect from you" and the interviewee will flee before they're done talking. Or HR can lie and say "Oh yeah sure we can totally give you hours every week" and the new hire will bug out once they've had enough time to realize they were duped. So that's fun.


They do that now at my store tho.
I live in a low cost of living area.  Target employees make more than managers at smaller retailers in the area and probably supervisors are some of the bigger ones.
People have been running to our doors since it went up to $10 because minimum wage is $7.25.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 25, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Basically with the new process applicants will get rated and ranked. When a Leader says they need someone HR will look at the ratings and rankings to determine who to clear to process to an interview. HR makes sure that the calendar has the correct interview openings and posts it. The applicant will receive an email telling them to set up their own interview online in Workday. HR will let the correct Leader know they have an interview scheduled since they never look on Workday I swear. If the TL likes the applicant they’ll clear them to process to a second interview. If the ETL likes them they’ll do the heavy lifting of extending, confirming an orientation, and keying in the applicants availability into Workday.
> 
> HR will no longer call applicants and screen them using the COAI nor will we be setting up interviews. HR will never actually talk to an applicant unles there is a problem with Workday or they need an unusual time slot for an interview. Depending on your store and who runs orientation HR might not meet a new TM for several weeks after they are hired this way.


Geez, talk about getting lost in the process.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 25, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Things are going to get really brutal for HR when $15 an hour hits. That will be the carrot that gets the interviewees in the door, so naturally they'll want to know if they'll be getting the great four-oh or close to that, because cashflow. HR can be honest with them and say "We can't guarantee full time hours and many weeks you should expect 20 or even 12, also here's a list of the 1,978,483 tasks we'll expect from you" and the interviewee will flee before they're done talking. Or HR can lie and say "Oh yeah sure we can totally give you hours every week" and the new hire will bug out once they've had enough time to realize they were duped. So that's fun.


The way we would bring people in to interview last week would have meant I had a conversation with each applicant about realistic hours and if they asked job details, before scheduling the interview. That way is over. Now I’ll no longer talk to any applicant before they’re hired outside of a mass hiring event (fucking kill me I hate those with a passion) or if they have a weird circumstance setting up an interview.


no nix nein said:


> They do that now at my store tho.
> I live in a low cost of living area.  Target employees make more than managers at smaller retailers in the area and probably supervisors are some of the bigger ones.
> People have been running to our doors since it went up to $10 because minimum wage is $7.25.


I swear we could be neighbors because that’s exactly my area too. Super poor area with a higher than national unemployment but our applicants just aren’t good. How bad is it when cash under the table jobs (and definitely illegal stuff) is the better option? I just shake my head and remember they got Al Capone for tax evasion too..


----------



## Times Up (Jun 25, 2019)

JAShands said:


> The applicant will receive an email telling them to set up their own interview online in Workday



So the applicant has to download Workday in order to even score an interview at Spot??


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 25, 2019)

Times Up said:


> So the applicant has to download Workday in order to even score an interview at Spot??


I'm guessing they will go to the website and use login information provided in the email.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 25, 2019)

They’ll be applying directly in Workday now. 

HR will still be able to see every applicant and review them, the major change is we will not be directly contacting them.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 25, 2019)

JAShands said:


> They’ll be applying directly in Workday now



Do they'll have to download Workday to even apply?  Or is there a special "portal" specific to Target that applicants will use and not have to download Workday.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 25, 2019)

So no more paper applications?


----------



## Octavian11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Paper applications will still exist, but we’re only going to hand them out in an accommodation situation now, since with the new process a paper applicant will slow it down with extra steps that’ll have to be taken. Applicants REALLY need to have an email address more than ever too.


----------



## graffiti (Jun 25, 2019)

I feel like this will lose a lot of applicants upset they can't ask questions or don't want to be recruited by a computer. I suppose it'll do better with the young crowd, which I guess works with Spot's new wish for high turnover hires.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 25, 2019)

graffiti said:


> I feel like this will lose a lot of applicants upset they can't ask questions or don't want to be recruited by a computer. I suppose it'll do better with the young crowd, which I guess works with Spot's new wish for high turnover hires.


I was also thinking about those with limited access to email or maybe those who don’t really check it or keep up that often, which tends to be older people.  Some people get so much spam and junk, and don’t think to have a separate email address for business/jobs.  I’ve had one with my name in for that purpose since 2004 or so.  Only important things to go that one.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 25, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Do they'll have to download Workday to even apply?  Or is there a special "portal" specific to Target that applicants will use and not have to download Workday.


I’m sure they’ll still go to the careers site and that will redirect them to a Workday application. I have the day off but I’ll see if it’s changed tomorrow. Today the JAS kiosks were all to be turned on so they could be scrubbed and decommissioned.


Bufferine said:


> Please send me a copy. Please please please.


I would have to send via my work email and that’s not something I’m comfortable with doing. However when I go in tomorrow I’ll see where the videos are - I saved the page as a Favorite for further reference. It’s whatever page has a ton of other videos, there are just 4 for the new Workday application rollout. All I need is 24 hours of patience!


----------



## Octavian11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Anyone else see Service Advocate disappear from myTime and drop everyone in that work center to Checkout Advocate?


----------



## Herefora (Jun 26, 2019)

Octavian11 said:


> Anyone else see Service Advocate disappear from myTime and drop everyone in that work center to Checkout Advocate?



Yes that happened to us today and had a few of my leaders panicking.


----------



## JAShands (Jun 26, 2019)

We never had Service Advocate in ours 🤷‍♀️ Maybe because we still have an IGS?


----------



## JAShands (Jul 2, 2019)

Mass. Hiring. Event.

The three most dreaded words and they’re coming to us this July 12-14. It’s like they rolled out Phase 2 and wondered how to make it worse and decided Oh I know! 

I’m trying to not use all of my adult words but my head is literally so full of four letter words right now 😭


----------



## NKG (Jul 2, 2019)

So I tried to do my 1st interview yesterday, I looked totally like I wasn't interested in the applicant because I was reading the interview guide off my phone. We were told we could make notes and do it on the computer later. Essentially no paper interview guides either. I think Target needs to invest in a tablet or a lap top to help with interviews because we look more professional than using a zebra/personal phone.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 2, 2019)

We printed off a lot of interview guides after our first Workday interview. Which was a disaster. We’re taking notes same as always on them and keying them in later. This whole system seems designed to fail.. if a TL is trying to appear professional by taking hand written notes do they have to enter their notes in before they can clear them to proceed to a second interview? Does the ETL have to enter their notes in before getting their availability and orientation entered? I guess we’ll see how many “opportunities” we’ll have after this hiring event. So we can fix them by the next one in August. Just kill me. Please.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 2, 2019)

Is hiring Event company wide?  
I did an interview.  I did it from a paper guide.  I could have used my phone or sat behind SD's desk on the computer, but neither of those options seemed very comfortable.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes. Everyone has to participate and I’m already over them. My ETL asked what my spiel was going to be with the TMs about it. Apparently I passed because they laughed, nodded, and said Good.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 2, 2019)

So they change the interview guides what, a month or two ago but are expected them to be using a computer?  If done on paper it had to be keyed?  My etl is still figuring this out so I'm getting nothing. 🙄  I had hoped that this process in Workday would be an improvement.  Silly me thinking the powers that be at hq would simplify something.  

On that note, hey corp!  I am super good at overthinking and complicating simple tasks!  If you have any openings on that team hit me up in my dms!!  ✌😎


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 2, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Mass. Hiring. Event.
> 
> The three most dreaded words and they’re coming to us this July 12-14. It’s like they rolled out Phase 2 and wondered how to make it worse and decided Oh I know!
> 
> I’m trying to not use all of my adult words but my head is literally so full of four letter words right now 😭



I don't know whether to laugh manically or cry in a heap at this news.  

Target: hey stores it's July 1st here's a whole new hiring process!

Stores: Thanks! We will start figuring it out right away!  

Target: Btw, everyone, there's a hiring event planned for July 12-14, too!

Stores: Wtf?


----------



## JAShands (Jul 2, 2019)

Bonus points for announcing it after the schedule was posted. I have 36.5 hours already and an ETL that has never ran a hiring event like this. They did support another store with one but it’s a new store and they’re looking to hire just about everyone that can smile.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 2, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> My etl is still figuring this out so I'm getting nothing. 🙄  I had hoped that this process in Workday would be an improvement.


When I go in tomorrow morning I’ll take notes of how to get to the pages you need in order to kinda almost somewhat sorta make some sense of this debacle 😬


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 2, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Yes. Everyone has to participate and I’m already over them. My ETL asked what my spiel was going to be with the TMs about it. Apparently I passed because they laughed, nodded, and said Good.



So what line of bullshit did you ETL approve for you to tell TMs who currently aren't getting enough hours. Just curious and don't mean to sound hostile. I know it's not your fault.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m not going to lie or sugar coat anything. I’ll simply tell them we’re having the event bc we have to and that we do need a couple more very specific TMs. There are two depts we struggle to staff and with vacations this summer it’s even more difficult. We never take hours away from existing TMs unless they want less, so the couple we hire will just fill in the spaces. I’ll remind them that when they take that 12 day vacation we need a backfill and when they come back and a couple days later someone else leaves for a week we need to backfill them too. Then I’ll smile ever so sweetly and ask them if they would like to cancel their vacation and classes for the fall so they can keep their open availability. They’ll laugh and say no and will understand why hiring just a couple of the right TMs will make a big difference.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> So what line of bullshit did you ETL approve for you to tell TMs who currently aren't getting enough hours


My HRTM tells them that - as long as TMs keep calling off during weekends & other peak times - we'll be hiring, hour distribution be damned.
The ones whining about hours are the same ones that don't answer their phones when HR calls to cover call-outs.


----------



## Creek (Jul 8, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> Target: Btw, everyone, there's a hiring event planned for July 12-14, too!




Where can I find info for this? Is this all stores?


----------



## JAShands (Jul 9, 2019)

After this weekend we have another August 2-3, and then we have our first Q4 event September 6-8 with a tentative weekend in October too! I feel like it’s going to be a shitshow this weekend.. I’ve been doing my work + my ETLs so they could learn how to use Phase 2 which means I have had about 10 minutes to learn how to use it. That’s sufficient, right??

It’s too early for the forced, crazy smile of Q4.. this is how wrinkles and lines develop I just know it..


----------



## Creek (Jul 9, 2019)

Any tips on getting my friend hired at a nearby store? Should he go in and talk with HR and give them his resume and ask for an interview during the hiring event?


----------



## JAShands (Jul 9, 2019)

Make sure they already have an application on file, that’s going to help a lot! And the more available they can be the better too. After that just make sure your friend can get through the interview process - basically have some different situations that they had a problem and how they worked it out. Remember Target is looking for bubbly, happy people. They more comfortable they are chatting with a stranger the better, we’re looking for people who can talk to anyone and keep a smile on their face.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 10, 2019)

Creek said:


> Where can I find info for this? Is this all stores?



I haven't heard anything about this for us as of Monday.  It's my weekend off but I think we would have talked about it at least.  Hoping it's not a thing and my partner has to go it alone!


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone else loving how little info they give out for the new learning process?  The info I have found seems to talk in circles.  I'm thinking the best route is to ask everyone to check into Workday once a week and see if they have any training.  I'll be damned if I ever need to run a report on it!!  😂


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 10, 2019)

taytay said:


> Only PMLs, APLs and ETLs are able to order on GoCart


Also the closing tl.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 10, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> Anyone else loving how little info they give out for the new learning process?  The info I have found seems to talk in circles.  I'm thinking the best route is to ask everyone to check into Workday once a week and see if they have any training.  I'll be damned if I ever need to run a report on it!!  😂


If there is a report to be run I have t found it yet! This is literally the worst rollout I’ve ever seen 🙃


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jul 10, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> Anyone else loving how little info they give out for the new learning process?  The info I have found seems to talk in circles.  I'm thinking the best route is to ask everyone to check into Workday once a week and see if they have any training.  I'll be damned if I ever need to run a report on it!!  😂


I just ran the report in excel and attached it to an email and sent it to all leaders stating that they need to have all TMs complete any training that is expiring soon or is already expired. Let’s see if they actually do it 🙄


----------



## JAShands (Jul 10, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> I just ran the report in excel and attached it to an email and sent it to all leaders stating that they need to have all TMs complete any training that is expiring soon or is already expired. Let’s see if they actually do it 🙄


Where did you even find the report?? All we could find on Workday was expiring training and certifications. Risk council says training due as of 1 July. I’m about to assign everyone a different day to log into Workday to check for Learnings and see what’s going on on Workbench 😂


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 10, 2019)

JAShands said:


> If there is a report to be run I have t found it yet! This is literally the worst rollout I’ve ever seen 🙃



I found a job aid that listed reports but when I go to them they ask for weird info I can't figure out.  One that is supposed to be run weekly says it needs to be scheduled but no instructions on how to do that.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 10, 2019)

HRTMKendall said:


> I just ran the report in excel and attached it to an email and sent it to all leaders stating that they need to have all TMs complete any training that is expiring soon or is already expired. Let’s see if they actually do it 🙄



Good luck!!  I've had marginal success with that in the past.  Which report was it?


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 10, 2019)

JAShands said:


> I’m about to assign everyone a different day to log into Workday to check for Learnings and see what’s going on on Workbench 😂



I think this is the best course of action.  Now that we don't key it in anymore there's no fudging the numbers.  Not that we did that....


----------



## Octavian11 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah, this rollout of the new hiring process and training system are two of the worst executed I’ve ever seen. Job offering someone is way more complicated than it needs to be, its downright comical in fact. It’s the holy hand grenade version of making a job offer, basically.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 10, 2019)

Octavian11 said:


> Yeah, this rollout of the new hiring process and training system are two of the worst executed I’ve ever seen. Job offering someone is way more complicated than it needs to be, its downright comical in fact. It’s the holy hand grenade version of making a job offer, basically.



Yes!!  They are changing everything and my etl is still trying to figure it out.  We need some tms desperately but can't do anything with all the applications stacking up.  I know my etl got info on it all but I guess it's not helping. 🤷🏻‍♀️

Had a walk in today wanting to fill out a paper app.  I was like oh hell no.  No, nope, never.  🙅🏻‍♀️  Convinced him to go get it done online.  Last thing we need now is to throw a paper applicant into the chaos.🤪


----------



## JAShands (Jul 11, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> Had a walk in today wanting to fill out a paper app.  I was like oh hell no.  No, nope, never.  🙅🏻‍♀️  Convinced him to go get it done online.  Last thing we need now is to throw a paper applicant into the chaos.🤪


My ETL tells them they can fill one out on their phone or go to a public library and use their computer 😂


----------



## JAShands (Jul 11, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> I found a job aid that listed reports but when I go to them they ask for weird info I can't figure out.  One that is supposed to be run weekly says it needs to be scheduled but no instructions on how to do that.


Which job aid? I didn’t have a lot of time to play around with it yesterday and I want today to feel more productive 🙄😁


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jul 11, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Where did you even find the report?? All we could find on Workday was expiring training and certifications. Risk council says training due as of 1 July. I’m about to assign everyone a different day to log into Workday to check for Learnings and see what’s going on on Workbench 😂


I use the “Expiring Courses for HRTP” report. It’s the only one I could find. This rollout needs more direction tbh bc my ETL doesn’t even know of any other reports yet


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jul 11, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> Good luck!!  I've had marginal success with that in the past.  Which report was it?


Expiring Courses for HRTP I believe or something along those lines


----------



## JAShands (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah I’ve pulled that and the expiring licenses (powered equipment) but I want trainings dueeeee!!

I told my ETL that if there isn’t a report everyone is going to have two days a month they need to log in and check them. 🤷‍♀️ What else can we do tho?


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 11, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Which job aid? I didn’t have a lot of time to play around with it yesterday and I want today to feel more productive 🙄😁



I'm off today but I think it was something like job aid for Workday reports or reporting.  Search Workbench and EHR+ (or whatever it's called now)...I was all over the place so I don't remember.  It's more of a chart with the names of the report, description, when it's supposed to be run and it's not a how-to which would be a lil helpful.  

I really do think having set days and reminders to check it every week or month is the best way to keep it going.  Being able to run an expiring soon report that lists everything would be the most beneficial but so far it looks like they are run for specific training...I'm pretty sure....it's confusing.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 11, 2019)

My ETL spent a lot of today getting ready for this weekend and I was left to learn as much as I could about as much as possible. I moved a few requisitions over to interview, found out if they applied for GM but we want them in Style we have to move that too or they’ll be hired into GM even tho the Style interview guides drop in, and learned as much as possible about being a Learner. Which is so very little. So my day felt wasted 😒.

BUT I did find the two reports that we can access and I’ll be keeping track of those. All we’ll really be able to do with only knowing what training is going to expire is make sure everyone checks minimum once a month to see if they have any trainings due. I’m not sure how I feel about the expiring power equipment certs dropping off if they are decertified in time.. on one hand it’ll be nice to not have them red, but on the other what will they have to do to recertify..?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey team HR!

How are you guys feeling after Q4? How are your seasonal reductions going?! I feel like our thread needs to be revived!


----------



## JAShands (Jan 9, 2020)

I think we need reviving 😂

We’re actually in a really good place and bounce back shouldn’t be much of a headache this year. We’ve already cut the TMs we weren’t going to keep. Had a long time TM ask when the cuts were going to happen. I smiled and said they were so painless that they’ve already happened. He was happy!

Hours are a bit rough, that’s to be expected. For the first time ever I have an ETL that isn’t making sure I keep above 30 so that’s a bit rough. Thankfully my head is above water and I’ll be ok with a couple of small weeks. The Leaders know I’ll get hours one way or another muahaha! For the most part we’ve been able to keep our tenured TMs in a comfy place as far as their hours go. Swap shift isn’t very active but we set a week ahead so we’ve over spent already on payroll, the last two weeks will have to be strictly to the hour to ensure we’re okay.

My ETL finally realized that not making Learnings a priority the last couple of months was a poor decision. Between campaigns and expiring learnings we’re at almost 200 learnings to complete by month’s end. We’ll get there and start AE20 all caught up. Not my first rodeo so I knew this would be the case, but thankfully my ETL won’t be new in role next year so we’ll have a smoother time of it. Plus I’ve already been told I can arrange orientations however I want them and I’ll have their support. They realize that I did a tremendous amount of workload for them after a recent visit when our visitors were asking how we managed to be one of the top stores in our group.

I do have to accept that I’m forever losing my training room to become storage for SFS carts and AMP gifting structures. But the condolence is I can have my office painted whatever color is like! Off the approved paint swatches of course.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey HR Team!

my ETL has been thinking about seasonally hiring. A few of our TMs have taken a personal LOA due to fear of the corona virus. In my county alone there are over 40+ cases. The number will obviously rise and we expect more TMs to go on leave. What is your opinion on hiring seasonally during this pandemic?


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 17, 2020)

It might be socially irresponsible to bring more people into a higher risk workforce and allow for more potential exposure and spread. On the other hand, if you can hire some of the displaced workers temporarily from other service industries, food/restaurants, airlines, production jobs, etc. that might be a socially responsible thing to do. I don’t know if there’s a right answer.


----------



## StarChicknz (Mar 24, 2020)

Were worrying about if we are at the point of seasonal hiring too.  We have around 10-12 taking or discussing leaves at the moment putting some stress on those remaining and no one to backfill their positions.   Right now were getting alot of interest on people wanting seasonal. Personally against it for as long as we can but availabilities of those remaining are making that very difficult. 

This has been by far the most stressful Q1 I've ever been through. Even before covid.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Mar 24, 2020)

StarChicknz said:


> Were worrying about if we are at the point of seasonal hiring too.  We have around 10-12 taking or discussing leaves at the moment putting some stress on those remaining and no one to backfill their positions.   Right now were getting alot of interest on people wanting seasonal. Personally against it for as long as we can but availabilities of those remaining are making that very difficult.
> 
> This has been by far the most stressful Q1 I've ever been through. Even before covid.


My store and another store in my district are the only ones seasonally hiring right now. It feels so bizarre! But it is what’s best in this situation. We currently have 17 TMs on LOA due to the virus and a lot of them were Guest Advocates. So now the shortage up front is affecting other work centers. The only thing is, how can you train someone while maintaining a 6 foot distance?


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 24, 2020)

^^ the way it's been done for just about forever? Throw them on the register and leave.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 25, 2020)

We’re getting a lot of past TMs calling to see if we’re hiring. Those are the ones we’re taking back just bc they already know what to do and we need a bandaid solution for the immediate problems. We still have several TMs who haven’t decided if they’re going to take a LOA which is kinda screwing us bc we don’t know if we need to start looking to replace them or not 🤷‍♀️ And it’s not like background checks are moving along any faster.  So far we’re down 7 on a headcount of 96 (that includes our 3 exempts and 10 TLs) but with the workload we have everyone who wants 40 is getting it.


----------



## NKG (Jul 6, 2021)

Is the HR Expert position being phased out? I saw several stores with an opening and it used to be that was position everyone wanted


----------



## Coqui (Jul 6, 2021)

No it isn’t. HR hours did reduce but that’s about it.


----------



## imared (Jul 6, 2021)

Popping back into this thread! I left Spot in 2020 when my DH got transferred but my son works for one of the stores in our new city. He’s been there about a year and will be headed to college away next month. He was told that spot’s changing the Educational leave policy and he’ll still have to work occasionally. Is this really true? (I can’t check with my former ETLHR because they quit a few months ago.)


----------



## Yetive (Jul 6, 2021)

Sounds like they have chosen to make students become on-demand.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 6, 2021)

NKG said:


> Is the HR Expert position being phased out? I saw several stores with an opening and it used to be that was position everyone wanted


There is turnover in our district and I think they are finding jobs doing similar work for more pay.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 7, 2021)

imared said:


> Popping back into this thread! I left Spot in 2020 when my DH got transferred but my son works for one of the stores in our new city. He’s been there about a year and will be headed to college away next month. He was told that spot’s changing the Educational leave policy and he’ll still have to work occasionally. Is this really true? (I can’t check with my former ETLHR because they quit a few months ago.)











						MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## imared (Jul 7, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
> 
> 
> This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...
> ...


Thanks. I saw this thread when searching around. It still doesn’t answer my question though (because in the info for it, it states that the ODTM is no longer eligible for leave) about if Target is changing/eliminating the educational leave policy all together, or if his store is pushing college students into this ODTM position so they don’t have to deal with leaves?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2021)

Target is not. Your store might be though.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 7, 2021)

imared said:


> Popping back into this thread! I left Spot in 2020 when my DH got transferred but my son works for one of the stores in our new city. He’s been there about a year and will be headed to college away next month. He was told that spot’s changing the Educational leave policy and he’ll still have to work occasionally. Is this really true? (I can’t check with my former ETLHR because they quit a few months ago.)


I am an HR Expert and I have not heard about any changes to the educational  LOA.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 11, 2021)

On Demand is now replacing Educational LOA. I see it as a Pro and a Con


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 13, 2021)

Does anyone else in HR feel like their shift flys by? Especially when we have orientations.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 13, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> On Demand is now replacing Educational LOA. I see it as a Pro and a Con


Yes, just received the confirmation this week.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 13, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Does anyone else in HR feel like their shift flys by? Especially when we have orientations.


Yes, all the time.  Doing orientations just makes my workload larger.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 14, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Yes, all the time.  Doing orientations just makes my workload larger.


Same! At my store we are doing 2 a week so it’s taking up so much time and I feel like I’m so behind! My store just had a remodel so we couldn’t do HR work for like 3 days and we’re still playing catch up!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 14, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Same! At my store we are doing 2 a week so it’s taking up so much time and I feel like I’m so behind! My store just had a remodel so we couldn’t do HR work for like 3 days and we’re still playing catch up!


I’ve done four in one week and it took me over a week to catch up.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 17, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I’ve done four in one week and it took me over a week to catch up.


That’s insane! 4 a week? How can you get anything done omg I feel your pain!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 17, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> That’s insane! 4 a week? How can you get anything done omg I feel your pain!


Yes, several months ago I did 4 in one week.  I am doing 4 within the next 5 days.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 17, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Yes, several months ago I did 4 in one week.  I am doing 4 within the next 5 days.


Is there anyone helping you at least? Doing that on your own would be super stressful especially if ID issues or workbench issues occur


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 17, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Is there anyone helping you at least? Doing that on your own would be super stressful especially if ID issues or workbench issues occur


Me, myself, and I - I do everything.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 18, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Me, myself, and I - I do everything.


Wow I’m so sorry! Your ETL doesn’t help whatsoever? (Mine doesn’t help me and the other HR Expert either)


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 19, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Wow I’m so sorry! Your ETL doesn’t help whatsoever? (Mine doesn’t help me and the other HR Expert either)


No, I’m used to it and I have my routines.  Gets stressful when we get to 4th quarter and when we need to hire a bunch of people.


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 19, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Wow I’m so sorry! Your ETL doesn’t help whatsoever? (Mine doesn’t help me and the other HR Expert either)


You have two HRE?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 20, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Wow I’m so sorry! Your ETL doesn’t help whatsoever? (Mine doesn’t help me and the other HR Expert either)


I’m usually fine with just me, but sometimes it would be great having another body to help during 4th quarter.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 20, 2021)

Panda13 said:


> You have two HRE?


We have 3 but 1 is on LOA


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I’m usually fine with just me, but sometimes it would be great having another body to help during 4th quarter.


Ask for one. We have had backup HR during q4 before. 1 year, he handled the fulfillment orientations which are shorter, but also mainly what we were hiring. Seemed like there was an orientation every day.  He was a cashier and still did cashier shifts, but also helped with some HR stuff.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 20, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> We have 3 but 1 is on LOA


Wow! How many team members do you have?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 22, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Wow! How many team members do you have?


280-290


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi HRs!

How has everyone been?! If you guys need any help with anything let me know! This thread has been dead for over a year!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 29, 2022)

How's school going?  I think I remember you were doing Guild.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

Yetive said:


> How's school going?  I think I remember you were doing Guild.


Wow you have a great memory! It’s going well!! I’m almost a year in! The courses are not terrible and I am learning so much as each semester passes. My only gripe is that the semesters are only a week apart so there is barely anytime off in between. Thank you for asking!


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome back! Out of curiosity, how many applications is your store getting these days? I was chatting with one of our HR experts today and she told me we're not even getting a quarter of the applications that we were getting last year. They're very worried about being able to staff for Q4.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Welcome back! Out of curiosity, how many applications is your store getting these days? I was chatting with one of our HR experts today and she told me we're not even getting a quarter of the applications that we were getting last year. They're very worried about being able to staff for Q4.


Thank you! I remember always reading your posts and just knowing you’re good at your job! And last month we were getting about 10 a day, but as school is coming back, we’re getting maybe 3 or 4. And they usually are red on the assessment and we have to turn them down. Luckily we aren’t hiring at the moment.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 29, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> Thank you! I remember always reading your posts and just knowing you’re good at your job! And last month we were getting about 10 a day, but as school is coming back, we’re getting maybe 3 or 4. And they usually are red on the assessment and we have to turn them down. Luckily we aren’t hiring at the moment.


Welcome back!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you!!! I peeked here and there but will definitely post more regularly!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 29, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> Thank you! I remember always reading your posts and just knowing you’re good at your job! And last month we were getting about 10 a day, but as school is coming back, we’re getting maybe 3 or 4. And they usually are red on the assessment and we have to turn them down. Luckily we aren’t hiring at the moment.


Great to have you back.
Nice to see you... so to speak.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Great to have you back.
> Nice to see you... so to speak.


Thank you!!! You always gave/give great advice to everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Aug 31, 2022)

Welcome back. I may have questions the next few weeks. The Hr process at my store is atrocious and I feel they either don’t know what they’re doing or withholding information from Team Leaders.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 31, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> Welcome back. I may have questions the next few weeks. The Hr process at my store is atrocious and I feel they either don’t know what they’re doing or withholding information from Team Leaders.


Whatever you need!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Welcome back.  I am still an expert!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 1, 2022)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Welcome back.  I am still an expert!


Same! How do you feel going into Q4?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 4, 2022)

Not looking forward to all the orientations that will need to be done. Our goal is about 100 new hires; depending on terms. Add these plus the D&I the company wants plus food and recognition it’s going to be busy.  What about you?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 6, 2022)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Not looking forward to all the orientations that will need to be done. Our goal is about 100 new hires; depending on terms. Add these plus the D&I the company wants plus food and recognition it’s going to be busy.  What about you?


Ugh I’m not looking forward to the days we have 2 orientations in one day and more than 4 a week. That’s gonna be a buzzkill. It’s going to be hell. I feel good but I just wish I had more support in the department!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope, I refuse to do two a day. Technically ETL’s are supposed to do orientations, so I am not going to kill myself to get all these done plus all my other work.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi! I’m fairly new to this role and am glad to see this thread is active again. Looking forward to going through it and seeing what I can learn from my more experienced peers (and how I can help others)!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2022)

starfishncoffee said:


> Hi! I’m fairly new to this role and am glad to see this thread is active again. Looking forward to going through it and seeing what I can learn from my more experienced peers (and how I can help others)!


Congrats!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 10, 2022)

starfishncoffee said:


> Hi! I’m fairly new to this role and am glad to see this thread is active again. Looking forward to going through it and seeing what I can learn from my more experienced peers (and how I can help others)!


Please don’t hesitate to reach out! I love helping my fellow HR Experts!


----------



## Coqui (Sep 12, 2022)

I can help as well


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 12, 2022)

Me too!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 12, 2022)

Coqui said:


> I can help as well


Congrats on the new title!


----------



## Coqui (Sep 12, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 18, 2022)

My exec stated to me that our hiring goals for the season are half of what we hired last year 👀 if they are trying to leverage ODTMs to make up for it…...

we’re doomed!


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 18, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> My exec stated to me that our hiring goals for the season are half of what we hired last year 👀 if they are trying to leverage ODTMs to make up for it…...
> 
> we’re doomed!


I was hoping you'd say they were going to leverage OT to make up for it. You know, pay 1.5x the amount to people who can produce 2x what the seasonal hires can do.

And then I woke up from my dream...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 19, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> My exec stated to me that our hiring goals for the season are half of what we hired last year 👀 if they are trying to leverage ODTMs to make up for it…...
> 
> we’re doomed!


Interesting.  We already have a potential headcount for our hiring goals and that is not factoring in ODTM. What we don’t have is the payroll yet to bring these people on to start trading.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 28, 2022)

Leverage OD team members.  What a joke.

2% of payroll can be OT.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 29, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Leverage OD team members.  What a joke.
> 
> 2% of payroll can be OT.


Half of them are at school and the other half only went OD because they were asked instead of quitting. I swear Educational LOA should have never been removed.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Sep 29, 2022)

What's the policy on being paid for store closures? ik some people in central/southern florida that are being told target has to be closed for at least 48 hours for them to get anything


----------



## MrT (Sep 29, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> What's the policy on being paid for store closures? ik some people in central/southern florida that are being told target has to be closed for at least 48 hours for them to get anything


I'd assume they'd have to go through the government and collect some type of unemployment.
Little different of a situation, but I had a store closed for months near me due to a natural disaster and they offered the tms the ability to work at a store that was close to the affected store and even increase the payroll at that store to accommodate the higher volume of tms


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 29, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> Half of them are at school and the other half only went OD because they were asked instead of quitting. I swear Educational LOA should have never been removed.


100%.  This!


----------



## Sisyphus (Sep 30, 2022)

Does anyone know what red flags, working less than the number of scheduled hours that day or leaving before the scheduled time for that day?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> Does anyone know what red flags, working less than the number of scheduled hours that day or leaving before the scheduled time for that day?


What??


----------



## lokinix (Sep 30, 2022)

HRTMKendall said:


> Half of them are at school and the other half only went OD because they were asked instead of quitting. I swear Educational LOA should have never been removed.


I didn't realize they removed educational LOA..


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 1, 2022)

Educational LOA may not be a thing anymore but there are still loopholes…just ram them with the Crown and put it down as a medical, and as an added bonus the TMs can put their worker’s comp payouts toward tuition


----------



## Yetive (Oct 3, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> Does anyone know what red flags, working less than the number of scheduled hours that day or leaving before the scheduled time for that day?


It will show up as a leave early on Greenfield report.  Also shows how early you left.


----------

